# Yeti Knockoffs



## The10Man (Aug 25, 2016)

About a month ago I bought the large Yeti tumbler knockoff from Ozark Trail at Walmart. I've been pretty impressed with it so far, especially since I only paid $9 for it. 

Then today I was in Wally World and saw that Ozark Trail has knocked off the soft sided cooler and it's only $59, compared to the Yeti Hopper which costs $300 -$350. 

Does anyone have the Ozark Trail soft sided cooler? Do you like it? How is the quality? Is it durable? Would you recommend it? Thanks!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 25, 2016)

Buy it! Someone is selling it on eBay for $122.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Aug 25, 2016)

The10Man said:


> ... today I was in Wally World and saw that Ozark Trail has knocked off the soft sided cooler and it's only $59, compared to the Yeti Hopper which costs $300 -$350.


Yeesh, *who's making this stuff that a dayum soft-sided cooler co$ts $350?* What is it, thermo-nano nuclear powered? Is it mil-spec for a NASA space mission to Mars? Dayum things (Yeti) are sooooo expensive you would think that Under Armor was making it ... 

Rant over ...


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 25, 2016)

DaleH said:


> Yeesh, *who's making this stuff that a dayum soft-sided cooler co$ts $350?* What is it, thermo-nano nuclear powered? Is it mil-spec for a NASA space mission to Mars? Dayum things (Yeti) are sooooo expensive you would think that Under Armor was making it ...
> 
> Rant over ...




I think Trump is making them in China!


----------



## lugoismad (Aug 25, 2016)

I guarantee you they are being made side by side in some factory over in China.

My Ozark Trail tumbler is great. Perfect for beer when we're camping.


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2016)

Interested! Let us know if you buy it.

My wife and kids got me the small RTIC cooler for my birthday and it awesome........Not 5 days worth of ice awesome, but nicer than some of the cheapies for sure.


----------



## The10Man (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this Ozark Trail is the equivalent size of the Yeti Hopper 40, which is the largest and most expensive soft sided cooler they make. 

This evening I was packing up the Jeep for this weekend's excursion, putting my igloo marine cooler in, I was looking at my makeshift drain plug (modified wine cork) that I rigged years ago and had forgotten that the hinges were busted on the lid. Then as I went to lift it up one of the handles on side cracked in half. 

I'm thinking I'm gonna try out the soft sided cooler. I'm going to check them out again tomorrow and if I buy it I'll let you know how it performs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 26, 2016)

i still use my 20 year old igloo. zip ties for hinges and a plastic plug from a new brake master cylinder as the drain plug. guaranteed not to get stolen out of the back of the truck.


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> i still use my 20 year old igloo. zip ties for hinges and a plastic plug from a new brake master cylinder as the drain plug. guaranteed not to get stolen out of the back of the truck.


 :LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep. After I saw the $59.00 price on a Yeti 30 ounce drink cup.....!!!!! Sheesh.

I bought one of those WalMart knockoffs for $9.95. Unbelieveable that the ice stays frozen in that thing overnight. My only complaint is that it stays so cold, that, after I drink the water that I put in..the d#$% ice doesn't melt to produce more drinkable water like it used to. 

I find I have to open the lid to let the ice melt, so I can get more water. Ha Ha What a complaint. It works too well!!! Ha 

I'm old and frugal. If I went on three day trips and needed my ice to last that long, I MIGHT consider something fancy. But, I doubt it. No way can I justify $59.00 for a cup to hold some water for a few hours on the water.

On another site, I saw a $6,000.00 powered Kayak. For that much money I could buy some nice Jon boats/Gheenoes/Soloskiffs.

The world has gone crazy. 

richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 26, 2016)

The10Man said:


> I'm pretty sure this Ozark Trail is the equivalent size of the Yeti Hopper 40, which is the largest and most expensive soft sided cooler they make.
> 
> This evening I was packing up the Jeep for this weekend's excursion, putting my igloo marine cooler in, I was looking at my makeshift drain plug (modified wine cork) that I rigged years ago and had forgotten that the hinges were busted on the lid. Then as I went to lift it up one of the handles on side cracked in half.
> 
> ...


I bought replacement latch, drain and hinges for my Igloo Marine cooler at Menards.


----------



## The10Man (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Rich99, the $59 is for a soft sided cooler, not the tumblers. I have the tumbler as well and paid the same price you did. I have the same complaint as you with the tumbler, being that the ice doesn't melt quick enough for me drink it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeti coolers are for suckers. The latest status symbol.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Whoops...you are correct. I was wrong....... The 30 oz is ONLY $$$$$28.00 Shheeeshh again. 

I repeat....The world has gone mad.....

richg99


----------



## The10Man (Aug 26, 2016)

I agree. $28 is still a lot of money for a cup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 28, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Whoops...you are correct. I was wrong....... The 30 oz is ONLY $$$$$28.00 Shheeeshh again.
> 
> I repeat....The world has gone mad.....
> 
> richg99





A cup for 28 bucks best be full of magic potions and mystical roots.....


----------



## JMichael (Aug 29, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I bought replacement latch, drain and hinges for my Igloo Marine cooler at Menards.


We typically take a short piece of 2" wide nylon tie down strap, cut off about 2.5" and melt each end to stop the fraying. Then we use the same screws that hold the hinges to the cooler to attach the nylon in place of the hinge. They work great and you'll never have to replace another hinge or worry about them breaking again.


----------



## JMichael (Aug 29, 2016)

Ictalurus said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > Yeesh, *who's making this stuff that a dayum soft-sided cooler co$ts $350?* What is it, thermo-nano nuclear powered? Is it mil-spec for a NASA space mission to Mars? Dayum things (Yeti) are sooooo expensive you would think that Under Armor was making it ...
> ...


I just hope it's not Hillary making them or the national debt will go up another 10 trillion. Or she'd rob the money from the social security fund to make them and give them away to everyone that hasn't paid any money in to SSI.


----------



## jethro (Aug 29, 2016)

I laugh at the people on my Toyota forum who are all about Yeti coolers. They say "5 days of ice no problem!!" Those posers have never backcountry camped for 5 days in their life. I camp in the TRUE backcountry of North West Maine where there isn't an electrical outlet for 100 square miles, sometimes for 2 weeks at a time. And I can keep ice no problem for those entire 2 weeks with a 30 year old Igloo Marine 150 qt. cooler by using blocks of dry ice. I have camped with ice cream and frozen meat and vegetables and I don't need a roto-molded cooler to do it.


----------



## JMichael (Aug 29, 2016)

jethro said:


> I laugh at the people on my Toyota forum who are all about Yeti coolers.


The chemical co's (pesticides/herbacides) were giving Yeti's away to the local farmers as promotions for using their chemicals. The farmers weren't satisfied with just keeping them in the back of their trucks. They had to put something under them so they stuck up high enough over the bed to be seen by people as they drove by. Didn't take the local meth addicts long to figure out they could get a quick 50 bucks to support their habit by selling these coolers. They may be bear proof but they aren't addict proof.


----------



## The10Man (Aug 29, 2016)

JMichael said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > I bought replacement latch, drain and hinges for my Igloo Marine cooler at Menards.
> ...



Great tip. I wish I knew of this a few days ago. I actually just bought some replacement hinges and put them on the cooler this weekend. However, after installing them, they looked pretty cheap and flimsy and will probably snap in a very short time. When the new hinges do snap I'm going to be adding these DIY hinges.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 29, 2016)

I bought a Canyon 22 this year after the top on my Coleman blew off going down the road. Showed up to opening day of Dove season in 95 degree sun with no top on my cooler....pissed. Decided to get something a little more rugged. I couldn't go full Yeti...so went with the Canyon which was $100 cheaper and has an awesome Claw gun sling instead of a handle. No buyer's remorse.


----------



## JMichael (Aug 29, 2016)

The10Man said:


> Great tip. I wish I knew of this a few days ago. I actually just bought some replacement hinges and put them on the cooler this weekend. However, after installing them, they looked pretty cheap and flimsy and will probably snap in a very short time. When the new hinges do snap I'm going to be adding these DIY hinges.



I bought this cooler about 6-7 years ago. Hinges broke the first year, so I replaced them. I only use this cooler to keep my fish in but during the spring/early summer bream spawn, it gets opened and closed anywhere from 15-100 times a day (depending on how good the fishing is that day), and it's still holding up. It's spent so much time in the sun that the once yellow nylon webbing is now bleached out and the outer plastic shell of the cooler has gotten brittle and breaking away. LoL


----------



## richg99 (Aug 29, 2016)

Some people Keep and Repair....some Throw away and Buy anew.

To each his own. richg99


----------



## The10Man (Aug 29, 2016)

JMichael said:


> The10Man said:
> 
> 
> > Great tip. I wish I knew of this a few days ago. I actually just bought some replacement hinges and put them on the cooler this weekend. However, after installing them, they looked pretty cheap and flimsy and will probably snap in a very short time. When the new hinges do snap I'm going to be adding these DIY hinges.
> ...



I used to have that same cooler. It was actually the same color as well. It was great and I used it a ton. I also had a little inflatable boat/raft that I would blow up and the cooler would fit in perfectly and was snug enough to where it wouldn't fall out. I would then get in an inner tube and tie the raft to myself or the tube and float down the river or down the beach with a cooler full of beers. When at the beach on vacation several years ago someone must have seen all the fun I was having floating in the water and then stole it one night off my patio. 

That was a great cooler! I wish I still had it. That cooler was involved in a lot of good times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagler1 (Aug 29, 2016)

I saw one of these yesterday. I was like "nice a small affordable cooler i can actually afford" YEA RIGHT!!! This little thing is more expensive then the 20qt rhodie!! Wtf!!!!!!

Look at the price tag on the side of it!!



Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## beagler1 (Aug 29, 2016)

279!!!!!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## jethro (Aug 30, 2016)

Small, soft coolers for $279. Un-freaking-believable.


----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2016)

Someone's buying them, or they would not be making/selling them. 

Not me though. :LOL2:


----------



## The10Man (Aug 30, 2016)

jethro said:


> Small, soft coolers for $279. Un-freaking-believable.



I agree. I can think of very few instances where I would need to keep ice and the contents of a cooler cold for more than a day or so. 

Of those few instances, I would have to have a much larger cooler as I'd be needing to keep more than just a 6 pack cold. 

What purpose does this tiny $279 Yeti cooler serve?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 30, 2016)

Profit for the Yeti stockholders...


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 30, 2016)

jethro said:


> Small, soft coolers for $279. Un-freaking-believable.



Hey, we pay for things I never thought I'd see.......water, air(convenience store, compressed cans), ice......I'll bet that my dad is spinning in his grave over how spend-happy we've become.


----------



## mirroman (Aug 30, 2016)

I've been using Coleman and Igloo for years and find either of them a great cooler. I place all my goods inside with ice, blocks, then cover everything with a layer of alum foil then several layers of newspaper then cover the cooler with a harbor freight moving blanket. Lasts many, many summer days and one heck of a lot cheaper than the over priced Yeti.


----------



## JMichael (Aug 31, 2016)

New River Rat said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > Small, soft coolers for $279. Un-freaking-believable.
> ...


I said all bets are off the first time I saw them selling horseshit in a bag.


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2016)

JMichael said:


> New River Rat said:
> 
> 
> > jethro said:
> ...



Here we go! :LOL2: 

https://en.shitexpress.com/

I apologize for getting away (just a little) from the rated PG standard we have here, but sometimes we all make mistakes. This one I could not pass up. My apologies. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here we go! :LOL2: 

https://en.shitexpress.com/

I apologize for getting away (just a little) from the rated PG standard we have here, but sometimes we all make mistakes. This one I could not pass up. My apologies. :LOL2:[/quote]

I actually wanted to order a poo package for my ex wife. but decided any amount of money spent on it would be a waste. LOL!


----------



## The10Man (Aug 31, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> ...money spent on it would be a waste. LOL!



Pun intended?


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2016)

:LOL2:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a riding stable close by that give horseshit away free and it's close to the post office. lol


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 31, 2016)

Some people want to spend a lot on a Rolex, while others (like me) are happy with a Seiko. I'm sure one of these is superior to my $14 Igloo and can see where someone might need a cooler in conditions that could justify one of these. For the rest of us, I kind of think they will become a status brand, if they haven't already. Each to their own.


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## richg99 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll bet that the cheaper version shown above only keeps ice cold for TWO days. Piker! Ha Ha richg99


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 31, 2016)

Jim said:


>



Hahah. Now that is funny. You can probably sell that on eBay for at least 30 bucks!


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Nov 2, 2016)

I really like the $75 soft side cooler I have. It is made by Texas Hunt Co.and I bought it from specopsbrand.com

If i was going to purchase a rotomolded cooler like a big Yeti, i would buy American. Icehole coolers would be my choice, but I have couple of Coleman's to wear out first.


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2017)

New line coming out soon!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

